# As requested H. NEW ALLOYS



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

My new 20" alloys with Michellin pilot sport 4s tyres. Looks perfect I think.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Much nicer [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looked better before, the 20s are so dated as a design, they really don't go with sleek coupe like the TT.

..but each to...


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks awesome mate, those wheels really blend well with your car's colour 8)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Nice! I love the RS 10-spoke!


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

When I was looking to buy my TTs these alloys were on my spec search So I have these on a glaiser white TTs and I bought a WoollyWormit bendable brush to clean them with.
Old fashioned I don't see it??


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

They wouldn't be my choice I'm afraid as they look to be a right bugger to clean :x


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Very, very nice. 20" wheels are just right for the mk3.


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Looks good . . . just to many potholes and bad roads up north for 20" rims


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

The wheels look great, maybe time to consider upgrading your camera too! :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had them on my TTS. One of my favourite wheels. Only downside is they take as long to clean as the rest of the car


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

are they 35 or 30 profile tyres?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

being '20, they should be /30


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

credy68 said:


> are they 35 or 30 profile tyres?


 30


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

gAgNiCk said:


> The wheels look great, maybe time to consider upgrading your camera too! :lol:


Didn't notice glare until I uploaded pictures, dirty lens on phone.

Clean lens......


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Looked better before, the 20s are so dated as a design, they really don't go with sleek coupe like the TT.
> 
> ..but each to...


 The Audi TT Mk1 is old and dated by your definition, but its got style and class which never goes out of date.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The Mk1 hasnt had style or class for the last 15 years.
But it was the Mk1 BBS alloys I was thinking of.m

Cabin is still a master piece of simplicity however.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> The Mk1 hasnt had style or class for the last 15 years.
> But it was the Mk1 BBS alloys I was thinking of.m
> 
> Cabin is still a master piece of simplicity however.


Oh well, thank god your taste is just that... yours


----------



## msnttf03 (Jul 30, 2007)

MK1 TT Is the car equivalent of the velvet trousers or saggy pants and boxers Of the fashion world.
Unless the measure of style is the TV show shameless.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I think the 20's look better - I've had both stock 19s and 20s on my TTS and the 20's definitely fill the arches better due to there being more wheel in there (even if the tyre circumference is materially the same).

The ride is a little firmer and you have to watch the road a little more for pot holes, but an upgrade nevertheless.

If you wanted to, you could add 12mm spacers all 'round to bring the wheels out a little more - it adds to the aesthetic without it looking like something from Halfords.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

msnttf03 said:


> MK1 TT Is the car equivalent of the velvet trousers or saggy pants and boxers Of the fashion world.
> Unless the measure of style is the TV show shameless.


Velvet trousers lol.

Flat beer


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

ianle said:


> I think the 20's look better - I've had both stock 19s and 20s on my TTS and the 20's definitely fill the arches better due to there being more wheel in there (even if the tyre circumference is materially the same).
> 
> The ride is a little firmer and you have to watch the road a little more for pot holes, but an upgrade nevertheless.
> 
> If you wanted to, you could add 12mm spacers all 'round to bring the wheels out a little more - it adds to the aesthetic without it looking like something from Halfords.


 Could you post pictures please, what size bolts did you buy for spacers. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

merlin c said:


> Could you post pictures please, what size bolts did you buy for spacers. Thanks


Hi Steve, measure your bolts, usually 27mm & add the thickness of the spacer. 12mm in this case.  
Hoggy.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Could you post pictures please, what size bolts did you buy for spacers. Thanks
> ...


This was the set I have had fitted to include the 12mm Eibach spacers

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-X-M14...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

ianle said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


Thanks for that... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks great.


----------

